# The Best Cheap Meat Bandsaw?



## Old_Town (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been wanting a bandsaw for a while now but I don't know which one to get. I am looking at the LEM 688 and the Grizzly H6246. They are about the same price and have very similar specs and both companies have parts support. I started out trying to buy a used commercial saw but they have all been worn out and over priced. Does anyone here have any experience with bandsaws?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beakerello (Jan 23, 2009)

How much use are you planning on for this saw? It would be possible to use just a standard saw if it wasn't going to be seeing anything other than the occasional deer or two ( I guess). Either way you'll have to clean them out really well after use. What are the differences between a butcher shop band saw and a wood shop band saw?


----------



## beakerello (Jan 23, 2009)

After a little googling I think one difference is in the wheels, woodworking band saws have rubber tires and meat cutting one don't.


----------



## Old_Town (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I plan on processing 5 deer and a few hogs a year. I have hand saws but I am looking for something more efficient.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Knife and axe in my opinion....bone it and chop the ribs after rolling out the backstrap and pulling tenderloin..after you have removed the shoulders and hams...JMO:cowboy:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok, I'll admit it. I've been known (like all the time) to use my reciprocating saw (saws-all) to cut meat.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

I use one of my wood cutting bandsaws for meat.
Like posted you have to clean any saw when finished anyway.
The reason meat saws may not use rubber covered wheels may be because its 1 less place for bacteria to live.
A wood cutting bandsaw is a nice tool for your home arsenal so I'd go with that.
jim


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

You should see the bandsaw I bought last year at a yardsale for $10, yes $10.
The old timer had $30 on it and it was getting late and he said please take it for $10
I don't want to have to move it again. He was just happy to get rid of it.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

This is mine. We picked it up at a garage sale as "new old stock" - I love it. I believe the difference between this and a wood band saw is the way the blade is supported. You can adjust the height of the support so a short set of lambchops can be run through, or a tall set of adult hog chops. Also, it comes completely apart for cleaning, and I can put it back together in just moments. Just this year it's cut up a pig and 5 sheep, and cut a turkey in half for the freezer. It's a lot faster than deboning, even though it takes more freezer space.
When we needed replacement parts (someone didn't put it back together right away!) it took a while as they weren't in stock, but the parts themselves are inexpensive.
Kit


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We got the bandsaw and grinder combo from Northern Tool about 10 years ago. The grinder was worthless, they cut the threads too deep on the body or the ring, so it would not stay on. Didn't matter, I had a good grinder. The saw blades that came with it were not good, no kerf, so I made some from a bulk roll I had. Now it is a cutting fool. It will reduce a whole hog to market cuts in about 10 minutes. Cleanup is a chore, lots of nooks and crannies. 

I got some latches and plan to use them to hold the upper works onto the base, instead of bolts. Then I can unlatch them and remove the top with all the meat dust and take it outside for a good hosing. If we ever get a pressure washer, that would work great.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

watcher said:


> Ok, I'll admit it. I've been known (like all the time) to use my reciprocating saw (saws-all) to cut meat.


I use my ole Saw-zall to split deer carcasses with. Just follow along the center of the back bone and presto, you have to perfectly split halves.




Ed Norman said:


> We got the bandsaw and grinder combo from Northern Tool about 10 years ago. The grinder was worthless, they cut the threads too deep on the body or the ring, so it would not stay on. Didn't matter, I had a good grinder. The saw blades that came with it were not good, no kerf, so I made some from a bulk roll I had. Now it is a cutting fool. It will reduce a whole hog to market cuts in about 10 minutes. Cleanup is a chore, lots of nooks and crannies.
> 
> I got some latches and plan to use them to hold the upper works onto the base, instead of bolts. Then I can unlatch them and remove the top with all the meat dust and take it outside for a good hosing. If we ever get a pressure washer, that would work great.


Ed, I think I was the one who talked you into buying that saw. I think they was only a little over a $100 back then. I didn't have any luck with my meat grinder either. In fact I tighten the bolts a little too much and broke the housing on it. Which was probably a good thing as I ended up buying a commercial type meat grinder that would grind 200 lbs./hr., and gosh it was worth the money as I was butchering some 150 deer per year for customers back then. 

Old-town, If your not going to be butchering a whole lot of animals, a regular hand held meat saw would be the way to go. Last fall at our local high school they put on a job career for the high schoolers and brought in a bunch of professional tradesman from all walks of life. Well one of the booths was people from a USDA meat department and they demonstrated how to process a hog. The hog weighed somwhere around 150 - 175 pounds and all they used was a hand held meat saw. The type that looks like a oversized hacksaw. They had that thing cut up in no time and all the cuts looked like supermarket cuts. 

Also, when I butcher deer, the only part of the deer I actually use a saw on it the hindquarters. I make round steaks out of the hind quarters. I strip out the back straps and use a knife to make butterfly steaks. All the rest of the deer I strip the meat off and grind it for burger meat. 

Good luck whatever you do!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Ed, I think I was the one who talked you into buying that saw.


I think you're right. But I still like you. Actually, it is a great saw once you get it set up.

They make a long 12" blade for sawzalls that we use to split backbones. It is much more fun than a hand meat saw, especially down towards the neck when the carcass gets to shaking in time with the blade motion. Get somebody to hold the neck.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

:nanner: As long as you still like me!


----------



## Old_Town (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have a couple of hand saws and they work well but I am trying to boost my efficiency. I usually process 3-4 deer at a time. Cutting round steaks on a bandsaw would be great. I am going to get one but I am not sure which one to buy. Any help or info on which saw to get would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a grizzly meat saw once and when I opened it up and assembled it, I took it back apart and shipped it back to them, I thought it was junk, 

very poor design in most ever respect, on the meat saw, (I have some of there wood equipment and find there other stuff normal good,

I ended up making my second meat saw, 
and then I was able to find a commercial meat saw, a Brio saw,


----------

